
A Beginner’s Guide to Rapid Prototyping - xTWOz
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/a-beginners-guide-to-rapid-prototyping-71e8722c17df
======
Yuval_Halevi
>Focus on the critical functions that will be used most often.

That short sentence sums up the mindset behind prototyping. Focus only on the
most critical function, and just do it.

